# Help finalize my HTPC Build - Windows 7 Based



## jaelae (Feb 25, 2010)

Well I've messed around with HTPC's in the past but never really pushed myself to get one working comfortably (and I mean by that with full TV tuner integration, remote, etc.).

I purchased a Shuttle SX58H7 Core i7 system and tossed in a 960 Core i7 processor,6gb DDR3, Bluray Drive, and 2TB 7200rpm HD. I went ahead and reused a slightly older PCI-Express Card but will be replacing it soon with a newer one that has HDMI out.

Right now I am trying to find the following:
Remote, TV Tuner with Cable Card, and Software for media center.

Now I am holding off on the remote since some tv tuners bundle them. Unfortunately, there is so much hardware out there it is very difficult to find the right stuff. In my situation, I am looking for the best so I am willing to get some of the better equipment. I just am not looking to spend the kinda dough you drop on a Kaleidoscope system.

A few questions are: What TV Tuners are out there that accept Cable Cards? I have been hunting around and know over the past few years ATI had an external one for quite some time. Centon Corp has a Quad Card linked on their site stating it is coming soon. Does this look like the one to go for with a CableCard to most people out there? Hauppauge doesnt seem to have any so Centon seems like the one most are looking at now.

Second, with all of these remotes, what are the better ones to get? I see Firefly, and a lot of generic remotes out there. I have a Dinovo Mini keyborad I will be using for basic computer use (mostly for setting up and any config changes). But my main intention is to hit the nice green button for media center. I would be fine with getting an RF or IR receiver for it as long as it works with the newer Logitech Harmony remotes (I have the RF connector for that).

Then the last piece is with the software. I remember seeing Beyond TV as one of the most feature-rich apps. Is it still the same?

Any recommendation on this stuff is a HUGE HUGE help to me! I will keep searching through the forums on my hunt for the best stuff and also for a new video card.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

jaelae said:


> Well I've messed around with HTPC's in the past but never really pushed myself to get one working comfortably (and I mean by that with full TV tuner integration, remote, etc.).
> 
> I purchased a Shuttle SX58H7 Core i7 system and tossed in a 960 Core i7 processor,6gb DDR3, Bluray Drive, and 2TB 7200rpm HD. I went ahead and reused a slightly older PCI-Express Card but will be replacing it soon with a newer one that has HDMI out.
> 
> ...


I'd go with an ATI wonder if you can find one for a TV tuner. Not sure if it will work with cable though. URC makes very good remotes, though that may not be your aim.


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

I had an ATI wonder and I hated it. It crashed and froze all the time. Remote only worked from 1 ft away. Only works with ATI graphics cards. Stay away...


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I don't know for sure, but I think ATI designed cards are currently the only ones out there that have a tuner with CableCARD. That may change as Microsoft and CableLabs announced that with Windows 7 they would be eliminating the OEM requirements for special BIOS and activation codes for CableCARD systems. I should guess that others will jump on board soon.

As for remotes, I like Harmony. :T


----------

